# Quantum Smoke 30 vs 50



## Bad-Luck-Kyle (Nov 26, 2014)

I've looked at these two quantums for a while, the Smoke SL30PTS and the SL50PTS. I would like to know which one I should get for purely inshore work. I'd be using them on a kayak, on bridges, from boats and shores. I like the 30 because it would be a hell of a fight to hook up on a bull red, but I don't know if I would need more line or not. I'd use braid, 20# on the smaller and 30# on the larger. I'm so torn between these, and I wouldn't like to get the SL40PTS because it's basically the 50 with less spool. Please help!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd get the 40.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Good luck with that lol.. I have them both and love em !! I agree with TF tho. The 40 is awesome !!!


----------



## Bad-Luck-Kyle (Nov 26, 2014)

I stopped by all the stores to actually feel one in my hands... The only place that has the smokes was Dicks. They only had the 25 and the 40, and I actually really like the size of it. I will put it on my list. Thanks guys!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Bad-Luck-Kyle said:


> I stopped by all the stores to actually feel one in my hands... The only place that has the smokes was Dicks. They only had the 25 and the 40, and I actually really like the size of it. I will put it on my list. Thanks guys!


Call Chris at Sams, Orange Beach, he can order you what you want. I try to avoid giving my money to the "big boy" stores.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

It's really weird you skipped the best all-around size for inshore, which as others have said, is the 40. 



(If you want to pay 10% tax, BPS has (or had) them in stock last time I was there.)


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Call Tight Lines in Pensacola.


----------



## Shallow Minded (Aug 14, 2014)

I've got the 25,30,50 and my favorite for inshore is the 30. The 30 can hold plenty of braid, is very light, and will show a bull red who's boss!


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive got the 40 and by far the best reel I have had! Perfect for inshore!


----------

